

Ask HN: Best technical kindle books - emilam

I am going to be traveling a lot in the next couple of weeks so I am looking for some new technical books for my kindle. I'm wondering what you have been reading on your kindle and what you would recommend. I just finished reading Building Scalable Websites by Cal Henderson, and Programming Collective Intelligence by Toby Segaran.<p>I'm open to any suggestions. I don't want to be stuck on a plane flight with nothing good to read.
======
Zev
I've got an original Kindle, not the DX. Most of the time when converting a
doc, it comes out readable enough. Its not perfect, but, readable.

However, pragprog offers kindle editions of most of their books. These are all
perfectly formatted for reading. And usually very useful to read.

------
bkudria
How well do tech books hold up on the Kindle? If there is code, does it
display OK? I realize there is no syntax coloring, which is a major downside
for me, but I guess for small amounts of code it might be OK. How about
diagrams?

I imagine anything with large amounts of code won't do well in this format.
Higher-level (like the OP mentioned) or software-engineering books might do a
bit better (I have Mythical Man-Month in queue).

~~~
mwilliams_
Yes, they look wonderful:

[http://www.matthewdavidwilliams.com/2009/06/12/technical-
doc...](http://www.matthewdavidwilliams.com/2009/06/12/technical-document-
pdfs-on-the-kindle-dx/)

~~~
bkudria
Aah, this is on a Kindle Dx - I only have the Kindle 2...

------
suggullooks
The Pragmatic Bookshelf titles are available in mobi format. I'm reading
Programming Clojure (<http://www.pragprog.com/titles/shcloj/programming-
clojure>) and overall the experience is good, though the coding snippets don't
scale with the rest of the test.

